# Are we doing it too much?



## Tyria (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi, I'm a newbie looking for advice on how often we should have sex during ovulation. DP and I have always had very frequent sex and when we started TTC we decided to decrease it to twice a day during my fertile window. We've been TTC for a year now and have recently tried to reduce down to once a day during ovulation but we usually end up doing it more. I think the frequency of sex is affecting the quality of sperm so how often is recommended? Should we even be doing it every day? I'm 37 and DP is 39 so we need all the help we can get. Thanks


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi Tyria, 
Google sperm meets egg plan. that say you should do   every 2 days throughout the cycle until AF/BFP.  I cant remember when you start in the cycle. 

sorry i cant be more help. 

Jdm


----------



## Tyria (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks. We've only concentrated on baby making sex during the fertile window. I'm getting worried that my PCOS and endo are gonna be a problem so I want to make sure we're giving ourselves the best chance while waiting to see the gynae. I'll see what I can find on Google


----------

